# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý giá vốn visme, combo, vài cân mũi phay, máy móc các kiểu...update trang 1

## ngocsut

1.visme WTF 3060-3 của THK mới nguyên bọc, dài khoảng 700 có sẵn ren 1 đầu, hành trình 300, fi30, bước 60. Giá 1tr4


2. 4 combo IAsuper mới chưa sử dụng, hành trình lần lượt là 400, 300,200, 100 giá 3tr9 cả lố


3. Gần 5kg (chính xác là 4kg9) mũi phay ngón, phay cầu, khoan của OSG, Nachi...nhìn hơi nhọ tí nhưng đc tuyển lựa từng cái một, chủ yếu chưa sử dụng hoặc có dùng qua thì đc mài lại rất chuẩn me góc. Cả bịch (đã bán) 





4. Máy mài 2 đá nội địa nhật mini đề-co bàn rất đẹp, điện 100 chạy cực êm, đã bán


5. Máy đo pH và nhiệt độ mua của bác thanhhai mà em chưa dùng vào việc gì, mọi chức năng, số má hiện hình đầy đủ rất chuyên nghiệp mỗi tội mặc quần thủng đít ko có nắp pin  :Big Grin:  nguyên giá (đã bán)

6. BT30, 40 đã qua sử dụng còn khá luột, từ trái qua phải:
-BT30 mã BT30-CTA10-105 có sẵn collet 3, giá 600k
-BT30 mã HTP-9601 có lỗ xuyên tâm từ nut xuống, có sẵn collet 12 hay 14 gì đó, đã bán
-BT30 mã FM-2104R X-55463 I91 10 bát quạt D50 4 chip, giá 800k
-BT40 mã BT40-90-KD20 đầu tháo nhanh thông dụng, có sẵn collet 8, giá 800k
-BT40 mã BT40-135-KD28T(171) đầu tháo nhanh thông dụng, có sẵn collet 16, giá 800k




Alo 0977766788
...tạm thế đã

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Mình lấy hết mớ dao đó nha. Mai mình chuyển khoản

----------

ngocsut

----------


## truongkiet

chia lại một ít dao nha Tài

----------


## hieunguyenkham

chia mình mấy cây cốt 12.7 hoạc 12, 6,8c cũng dc. nha cụ tiensinhcuibap

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cây vitme đó sao có thể là bước 6 được .bác chủ đo lại cho ae thong số chính xác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Ledngochan

Có dao fi 9 để lại cho mình nhé. Tiền thì tiền, vàng thì vàng. Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## solero

> Cây vitme đó sao có thể là bước 6 được .bác chủ đo lại cho ae thong số chính xác


Phi 30mm bước 60mm, khoảng 6 đầu mối (mỗi rãnh cách nhau 10mm). Dành cho tốc độ cao tải nặng đây mừ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Dao em chưa lấy về lấy gì chia lại cho mấy bác chứ.

----------


## ngocsut

Hehe, lần sau em cạch món dao ạ, nhìn thì thích mà chọn thì lòi mắt gẫy lưng chả đc mấy đồng cafe

----------


## ngocsut

> Cây vitme đó sao có thể là bước 6 được .bác chủ đo lại cho ae thong số chính xác


Cảm ơn bác đã nhắc ạ, em nhầm bước 60 ạ

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Hehe, lần sau em cạch món dao ạ, nhìn thì thích mà chọn thì lòi mắt gẫy lưng chả đc mấy đồng cafe


Khi nào bác vào nam em mời bác vài chầu cf luôn. Còn bác còng lưng có em út mát từ xa bù đắp lại. Hehe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

:Wink:  nghe hấp dẫn quá bác ơi, thiên hạ đồn biên hoà múa lửa ko hà

----------


## Totdo

Gởi ngocsut
Em có mua của chủ shop cũ 1 mâm cặp 160. Nay cần mua thêm 3 cái chấu ngược với chấu cũ để kẹp phôi lớn hơn ( chấu kẹp có mã K644 )


Minh O935417382

----------


## ngocsut

> Gởi ngocsut
> Em có mua của chủ shop cũ 1 mâm cặp 160. Nay cần mua thêm 3 cái chấu ngược với chấu cũ để kẹp phôi lớn hơn ( chấu kẹp có mã K644 )
> 
> 
> Minh O935417382


Em ko có bác ạ, để em ra chợ giời xem có ko

Vài đầu BT30 40 còn khá, mời các bác ngược lên đầu xem  :Big Grin:

----------

h-d

----------


## Totdo

[QUOTE=ngocsut;90531]Em ko có bác ạ, để em ra chợ giời xem có ko

Xem giúp nhé bác chủ đang cần  có alô em phát

----------


## ngocsut

> Xem giúp nhé bác chủ đang cần  có alô em phát


Vâng, nhân tiện em lại bán mâm cặp nhật 160 giá vẫn 1triêu5, chất lượng như đã bán cho bác Todo như hình trên

----------


## ngocsut

Hết thời gian

----------


## Lam Dung

> Em ko có bác ạ, để em ra chợ giời xem có ko
> 
> Vài đầu BT30 40 còn khá, mời các bác ngược lên đầu xem



Mấy đầu BT này hãng nào vậy bác ? Tra hoài ko ra loại

----------


## ngocsut

2 con BT40 của NT, con BT30 đầu tiên của hãng nào đó toàn chữ nhật, cái thứ 2 của kuroda, cái thứ 3 lại bị thằng quỷ nào đó cà mờ mất cái chữ đầu tiên

----------


## ngocsut

Chả nhẽ nghèo bán luôn cả con lợn giống  :Frown: (

----------


## Nam CNC

thời điểm này bán con heo xem ra khó khăn lắm à , bác cho em xem trọn tấm hình luôn đi em đánh giá cho.... dạo này trang web bỏ cái tài liệu spindle đời cũ rồi nên em tra không ra.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hichic con spindle bao nhiêu đây anh? up hình thổng thể đỡ thèm đi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Em nó đây bác, mà em ko bán đâu, cả nhà còn mỗi em nó giá trị để ngắm thôi  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

OK , con này thì ổn , ăn thép vô tư , chỉ có điều gá dao được 20mm , thua con của em gá dao đến 32mm. Mà trọng lượng của nó cũng trên 40kg à nha , thân nó bằng gang đúng không ?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng thân bằng gang dài thượt khá nặng bác ạ, em nghĩ nó sinh ra đã mang thân đồ tể chém đinh chặt sắt nhưng lại đc gắn trên 1 khung khá là ẻo lả toàn phoi nhôm, còn gá dao đến 32 như của bác em cũng chưa dám nghĩ đến nhưng em đã có ý tưởng kẹp đầu thay dao nhanh rồi  :Smile:  mà bác nam cho em hỏi nó dùng bạc đạn và collet loại gì a

----------


## hoahong102

có nhiều khả năng là YCC rnt 20 nếu đúng ra nhà bình diệp chợ giời có mấy cái, duy nhất nhà đấy có

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

con này xài bạc 7209C và 7206C phía đuôi , con của em lúc trước chạy 10500rpm , nên con của bác lên 10000rpm vô tư , nhưng đừng vượt quá 12000rpm sẽ có vần đề với bạc đó nha.

Collet thì dùng hệ Yukiwa , YCC20 , mua thêm cái collet YCC20 là đúng chuẩn.

Chánh hãng Shin-oh japan ( Shino hãng tại taiwan ) làm ra mấy em này chuyên phay gỗ , resin, nhôm.... nhưng kết cấu vững nên cho ăn sắt nhẹ nhàng ok .

----------

ngocsut

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ủa anh Nam còn con này nữa hả  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tao có tới 2 con mới chưa xài nhưng tiễn 2 em nó lên Tây Nguyên năm ngoái rồi , cho cha nào đó phay sắt.

----------


## ngocsut

BT30 koruda đã bán

Cặp van điện điều tiết lưu lượng và si lanh thủy lực khá to của smc, giá 1,5triệu




Cặp si lanh vuông dài 100, giá 200k/cặp (ko gồm đế thép)

----------


## ngocsut

Chip carbide tiện móc lỗ siêu nhỏ còn tốt

 Loại 1 móc lỗ nhỏ nhất 2mm, 50k/chip, lấy cả 7 chip 300k


Loại 2 móc lỗ nhỏ nhất 2,5mm, 70k/chip, lấy cả 8 chip 450k


Loại 3 móc lỗ nhỏ nhất 3,5mm 80k/chip, lấy cả 4 chip 300k

----------


## ngocsut

Hộp điều khiển hơi bị vẹo cánh kích thước dài rộng sâu 400x300x200 bên trong lôm côm đủ thứ 200k

----------


## ngocsut

Súng bắn ốc servo rất đẹp, đã test qua biến tần v1000 chạy êm và khoẻ vãi, 300k

----------

